# Canon 6D vs 5d mark ii



## AndersBorg (Sep 17, 2012)

I currently own a canon 60d, but I have wanted to upgrade to fullframe for a long time now.

It was the plan to upgrade to the canon 5d mark ii very soon, but with the announcement of the canon 6d, I started to think if it would be a better idea to wait and buy that one?

I know that the canon 6d hasn't been released yet, but how to you think it will compare to the 5d mark ii, in terms of iso, AF, image quality etc?

Should I just go for the 5d mark ii now or wait for the 6d?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jcollett (Sep 19, 2012)

Given OP started thread in EOS Bodies - For Stills, may I recommend picking up an original 5D, (AKA 5D mark i or 5Dc), used on Craigslist or eBay? You get FF goodness and bodies have been going for about $650 lately. Then you can decide if you need to upgrade to the mark ii or 6D next year. The 6D is a maybe for December and only if you pre-order now. If you get a 5Dc, you can always resell it for practically no financial loss on the transaction.

This is what I have done. Don't wait for the perfect camera; get what you need now as we are all one day closer to the grave!


----------



## mirekti (Sep 19, 2012)

Basically I have two doubts.

Should I get 6D for $2100 or add an extra $700 and get 5D mark III. (No doubt there'll be some discounted mkIII soon).
The other one is 5D II or 6D, but I belive AF speed, -3EV, sensor in general and Digic5+ would put me in 6D direction.


----------

